# Smokin' Salami



## oompappy (Mar 23, 2006)

Fresh ground beef was $1.38 lb. tuesday so I decided to make some Salami. 
It's easy to make and it turned out Great!!! 

3 lbs. Ground Beef
4 1/2 teaspoons morton tender quick
2 teaspoons plain salt
2 teaspoons coarse ground black pepper
2 teaspoons granulated garlic
4 teaspoons whole seed mustard (musztarda francuska)
4 teaspoons Oompappy Rub
3 teaspoons A-1 steak sauce
1/2 teaspoon allspice
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper

Mix it up really, really good to make sure all the seasonings 
are well blended. I tossed it some after the addition of each 
ingredient and then mixed at the end. 
Separate mixture into 3 - 1 lb. portions and pack into the 
bottom of 1 gallon food storage bags. Keep packing and 
rolling to remove all air pockets and end up nice tight 
uniform rolls. Leave rolled in bags and set in fridge overnight 
or up to 24 hrs. (I did 20 hrs.)
(remove from bags before smoking)
Smoked with lump and hickory chunks in the 225* t0 250* range for
3 1/2 hrs. until center internal temp of 160*
Pat dry with paper towel to remove any excess surface oils, let cool 
at room temp, refrigerate.

Here's the pics of the cookin' part...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 23, 2006)

Dam Pappy! You make makin slammie look so easy! Great job!  =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (Mar 23, 2006)

Okay, now I'm hungry. =P~


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 23, 2006)

That looks like the real deal!  No problems with these holding together after cooking? I bet they will make some great sandwiches, I know what I am doing next week! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 23, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> That looks like the real deal!  *No problems with these holding together after cooking? *I bet they will make some great sandwiches, I know what I am doing next week! Thanks for the idea.



Just be sure to pack it real tight, handle with care when raw and there's 
no problem at all holding together after their smoked.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 23, 2006)

WOW!!!!  That looks fantastic Pappy!!  I'll add that to the list of things I need to try!


----------



## john pen (Mar 23, 2006)

Pappy..sounds and looks good..Looks like Ive got a project for the weekend. What are your thoughts on putting thatin a casing ?


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Pappy i'm on it this weekend =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## jminion1 (Mar 23, 2006)

I would add 3/4 tsp of Tender Quick to the recipe and smoke in 3 stages:

Smoking/drying with thin smoke at 113º-122º F (45º-50º C) for 20 min. 

Proper smoking with heavy smoke at 113º-122º F (45º-50º C) for 150 min. 

Smoking/baking with thin smoke at 167º-194º F (75º-90º C) for 20-30 min. 

Total smoking time about 3 hours until 154º -158 F (68º-70º C) internal meat temperature is achieved. 

The reason for this is you will find it will achieve a better texture.

You can also roll in cracked pepper before smoke for an extra kick.

Jim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 24, 2006)

Man thanks for the pics, that looks awesome!  Great tutorial!


----------



## oompappy (Mar 24, 2006)

jminion said:
			
		

> I would add 3/4 tsp of Tender Quick to the recipe and smoke in 3 stages:
> 
> Smoking/drying with thin smoke at 113º-122º F (45º-50º C) for 20 min.
> 
> ...



Well, my initial plan was to smoke at about 165* - 185* but my estimated cook time was 6 - 8 hrs. to achive my target internal temp. At the 225* to 250* temp it took only 3.5 hrs. I just can't see how at lower temps it would get done in less time (?), unless of course you are making the rolls 
quite a bit thinner.
The cracked pepper is an interesting idea, maybe even some crushed red!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 24, 2006)

Can you give us an idea of the type of rub that you used, or a rub that would be similar to your's that can be used in making this?


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 24, 2006)

I am in a learning curve!!  Could someone tell me about the potato and the probe?


----------



## Finney (Mar 24, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I am in a learning curve!!  Could someone tell me about the potato and the probe?


Cliff, It's just an easy way to get the pit temp probe in the cooker.  You can do the same thing with a piece of wood with a hole drilled in it.  Just make sure the tip of the probe sticks far enough through whatever you use.  I bought some  clips from BBQ Guru that I put on the end of my probes and just clips the pit probe to the meat probe. :!: (see the clip on the probe in my avatar)


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks,
   I was going a whole different direction with that


----------



## Gary in VA (Mar 24, 2006)

Maaaaan... I have to try that.  That looks sooooo good.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 24, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Can you give us an idea of the type of rub that you used, or a rub that would be similar to your's that can be used in making this?



Bruce, 
If I didn't have any oompappy rub I might add a mixture of 
sugar, Italian seasoning and chili powder.
I imagine most any rib or butt rub would work, just a matter of personal taste. 
Your Zap Rub II might be ok too if you like that flavor


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 24, 2006)

What is musztarda Francuszka, is that regular Mustard seed?


----------



## oompappy (Mar 24, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> What is musztarda Francuszka, is that regular Mustard seed?







You should be able to get it at a Polish market or deli.
Mustard seed will work. You could also soak the seeds in wine or 
wine vinegar to soften them first.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 24, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used regular seed, it's kind of funny the last 4 letters of Francuska are the last 4 letters of my last name  
You think this Polock would have known #-o


----------

